# Feeding problems with juvenile childrens python



## antaresia2021 (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm back again and in need of help.

I have almost had my children's for 2 weeks now (as of the coming wednesday). In that time he fed once and pooped. I was happy and assumed all way going well, that he was comfortable and acclimating. Handling him has been breezy too because he is very, very docile. Moves very slowly and doesn't seem agitated.
However, when I tried feeding him 7 days after his first feed (saturday), he refused. I simply decided to wait and try again in 2 days. And so I tried yesterday again (monday) but he was completely indifferent. He even smelled the pinkie mouse and then coiled into himself, hiding his head. In addition, over the last 24 hours I've seen a lot less movement from him as he was predominantly sitting on top of his warm hide or hiding beneath it.

If anyone knows what's wrong please tell me.

The only 3 conclusions I can draw are:
1. Because the first pinkie mouse was brought from the pet-store where I got him and this one was in a packet of 10 from Petbarn that there's a difference between the two and he only recognises the pet-shop option as food.
2. The pinkie was too big? I know it's probably unlikely but this one was a little larger in comparison to the first one.
3. Something is wrong and he's unhappy or unhealthy.

I tried feeding him yesterday and brought new mice today from the pet-store where I got him - will try again tomorrow and hope it works. However if I try to feed him tomorrow instead of tonight then that would be a whole 11 days between feeds and that's not good. And it's irrational to think he'll die but I am worried, should i be?


----------



## Adictv (Mar 16, 2021)

Need abit more info.
How old is it.
What size enclosure do you have it in.
What heating are you using and what is your hot spot set to (do you have your heat source on a thermostat).
Also you should be leaving it alone for the first week to let it settle in.


----------



## Susannah (Mar 16, 2021)

No, don't panic. 

He may have a preference for food types, but don't we all!? I don't think that is the issue here, if he's hungry he'll eat. 
Try having 2 places for him to hide - one warm (with a heat mat on a thermostat), one cool one on the opposite side of the tank. Getting temperatures right will help him get into a nice feeding routine. 
Try feeding at night/evening. 
Notice if he's looking dull - could he be gearing up to shed? They don't like to eat if they're going to be shedding soon and it's better to just leave it until they've done a shed. My guy will sit in his hide without moving for up to 3 weeks if he's going to shed. And go without food for much, much longer.


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 17, 2021)

Check the temps.
Stop continuing to try and feed him every other day, pick an evening once a week and stick to that.
Did I mention checking the temps?


----------



## antaresia2021 (Mar 17, 2021)

I brought from someone who couldn't tell me when he was born. He's approximately 40cm and, upon estimate, around 3 months old however I could be way off. All I can say is that he is still young and I can't have such big gaps between feeds, even if he's shedding, because he's still very young and can not go without food for long.

My temps have been on a steady gradient between 31-34 on warm side and 22-25 degrees (heat mat). He has fed once and digested with no problems I could observe. I have a warm and cool hide. 
It did cross my mind that he could be preparing to shed but I'm not sure how that'll appear except for dulled coat and milky eyes - neither of which seem to be present at the moment, however I wouldn't know. I do worry, because guidelines said spotted pythons don't need much humidity and that a water dish would be enough, that maybe it's not humid enough and would create shedding problems.

I brought the new pinkie mice - the one he ate. And while I was initially hoping to try today, if it's not a good idea to try every second day, I'll wait more. However, he is young and I don't want him to go hungry if he'll actually eat this mouse. He's been sniffing every time I check on him in the enclosure so that leads me to believe he's searching for food?


----------



## CF Constrictor (Mar 17, 2021)

antaresia2021 said:


> I brought from someone who couldn't tell me when he was born. He's approximately 40cm and, upon estimate, around 3 months old however I could be way off. All I can say is that he is still young and I can't have such big gaps between feeds, even if he's shedding, because he's still very young and can not go without food for long.
> 
> My temps have been on a steady gradient between 31-34 on warm side and 22-25 degrees (heat mat). He has fed once and digested with no problems I could observe. I have a warm and cool hide.
> It did cross my mind that he could be preparing to shed but I'm not sure how that'll appear except for dulled coat and milky eyes - neither of which seem to be present at the moment, however I wouldn't know. I do worry, because guidelines said spotted pythons don't need much humidity and that a water dish would be enough, that maybe it's not humid enough and would create shedding problems.
> ...


Hi antaresia2021
If he is around 40cm long , he is probably older than 3 months. You will be surprised how long a healthy python can go without food. If the temps you quoted are accurate , just be patient , 2 weeks without food is nothing to them. Good luck.


----------



## Herpetology (Mar 17, 2021)

I wouldn’t bother offering a feed for another week or 2 or longer
As said you will be surprised how long they can go without a feed

sorry if I missed it, how is your setup? It should still be in a click clack


----------



## antaresia2021 (Mar 17, 2021)

It still is a click clack and will stay that way for a few months as required.
I had problems with maintaining that gradient because the ambient temp of my room would always drop at night however I brought in a portable heater and, for the first few nights, woke up and confirmed that the temp was good.
Can you please give me some tell-tale signs of an unhealthy snake? I have been researching; his poop was healthy. Every now and then he'll climb everything. But I'm yet to see him shed or the early stages of shedding - i know it might be too soon but I believe my mind will be at rest of I see him shed once or if i'm more familiar with the appearance in the lead-up to it. 
I want to establish a good weekly feeding routine while he's still growing. The reason I'm so eager to try and feed him again is because there is every chance he just didn't recognise the Petbarn mice as food, and in that case I don't want to deprive him if he'd actually go for this one?


----------



## Adictv (Mar 17, 2021)

Please don't take this as being rude but listen to the advice you have been given. Give it a week or 2 and try again you don't want to stress the little one out with constantly checking/pushing food in its face it can and will have a negative affect. 
Sounds like you have temps all ok I would just leave it alone and try again in a week or so


----------



## antaresia2021 (Mar 17, 2021)

Ok, I will. I'm just stressed because I don't want to starve him. But if all will be fine then I will wait.
Thanks


----------

